# Broccoli (foam) Box lncubator



## solar 17 (Jul 1, 2011)

l have just made my partner her own incubator as she wants to cook her own (wheaties)eggs, so l started with a standard Broccoli box some aluminium cubelok and some perspex and l chose this over glass just in case the lid is dropped during incubation, where glass would shatter and leave the incubation process in danger plus it can be drilled very easily, missing from the pics is a tile cut to size which the heat mat rests on, the plastic mesh is the remains of a runover bread crate and 30mm plastic tube to keep the eggs a fair space off the heat mate plus to"soften" the heat to the eggs, with a habistat dimmer thermostat to regulate the heat, the heat mat is 20 watts, h


----------



## cadwallader (Jul 1, 2011)

very nice i am going o be using a similar set up for mine this year, cheers for the pics


----------



## Dan40D (Jul 1, 2011)

Sticky!
Thats great Baden, simple yet effective. Another advantage of perspex is that it a much better insulator than glass.


----------



## Jeffa (Jul 1, 2011)

Great mate, excuse the ignorance but could this set up be used for other pythons especially GTPs?


----------



## Jeannine (Jul 1, 2011)

*so the tile goes the heat mat and the plastic goes over the heat mat?

this is perfect, been thinking of asking how to do one, you have read my mind 

thanks
*


----------



## solar 17 (Jul 2, 2011)

Jeffa said:


> Great mate, excuse the ignorance but could this set up be used for other pythons especially GTPs?


Yes it could be used for any snake/reptile/lizard
....solar 17 (Baden)


----------



## -Katana- (Jul 2, 2011)

Fabulous work, Baden! (as always)


----------



## mattyg (Jul 2, 2011)

now thats nifty


----------



## -Katana- (Jul 2, 2011)

Just a question, Baden.

Will she be using damp vermiculite as a substrate to rest the eggs on?

Cheers,
~A.


----------



## Choco (Jul 2, 2011)

Nice work.



OldFriend said:


> Where could i get egg create?



Where are you located?

Cheers,
Allan


----------



## solar 17 (Jul 2, 2011)

Akwendi said:


> Just a question, Baden.
> 
> Will she be using damp vermiculite as a substrate to rest the eggs on?
> 
> ...


No we use the water over method...no vermiculite, nothing just the eggs resting on a mesh panel above water....Baden


----------



## -Katana- (Jul 2, 2011)

solar 17 said:


> No we use the water over method...no vermiculite, nothing just the eggs resting on a mesh panel above water....Baden



Thank you for the reply!

I appreciate it.


----------



## Chondro_Crazy (Jul 6, 2011)

How much did it all cost to make?


----------



## ellysteaparty (Oct 5, 2011)

I saw a store bought incubator in another post that had a fan in the set up. Is that a must to have a fan?


----------



## yommy (Oct 5, 2011)

resourceful as ever baden, are you getting any flucuations or is it maintaining a consistant temp. 
Running the glass tops similar to SR for egg tubs this season, but set but on substrate - perlite (though couldn't help myself and did the dodgy looking eggs on water) and all are going well.

will have to let us know how donna's efforts go


----------



## mad_at_arms (Dec 16, 2011)

Mods please sticky.


----------



## mad_at_arms (Feb 20, 2012)

Mods please again I ask you,
STICKY THIS!


----------

